# Mako 17



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Harry Schwebke developed the first mass produced, fishing specific,
small runabout that I consider the grandfather of the modern flats skiff.
Look at the features he offered as standard on a 17 foot open skiff.

Here's the ad from 1971:










That's the 17 bottom front. Look how its set up.
Not many other hulls of that era had what we now consider to be flats specific options.

Front casting deck
Rear casting deck
Horizontal rod racks
Center console
Shoal draft

1968 MAKO Model Specifications

Model 17 Centerline Length 17'-0" Beam  7'-2"
Hull Draft 7"  Transom Height 20"   Approx Weight 1050 lbs
Fuel Capacity 24 gal.   Max HP 115


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice find Brett. 

The 17 Angler was always one of my favorites and IMHO a true classic which should go down as the original flat's / bay boat.  

CR/TSS


----------



## madsnook (Oct 2, 2008)

Had a 17 mako when i was a kid..early 80's....did everything(right and wrong) with that boat.....could be poled from the bow one minute and the next minute be offshore looking for Mahi....powerd by a Yamaha 130 and she screamed....I sold her and many boats later still wish I had not....a very versatile craft.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

The middle one is a 19', I have a 1974 in my back yard. It floats shallower than some of the flats boats I have been on and runs skinnier than you would ever think with a 150hp hanging on the back. Seeing that pick makes me want to get her sea worthy again!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> The middle one is a 19', I have a 1974 in my back yard. It floats shallower than some of the flats boats I have been on and runs skinnier than you would ever think with a 150hp hanging on the back. Seeing that pick makes me want to get her sea worthy again!


or, I could just take her off your hands....


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > The middle one is a 19', I have a 1974 in my back yard. It floats shallower than some of the flats boats I have been on and runs skinnier than you would ever think with a 150hp hanging on the back. Seeing that pick makes me want to get her sea worthy again!
> 
> 
> or, I could just take her off your hands....


That could be arranged!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm on my way.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Harry Schwebke developed the first mass produced, fishing specific,
> small runabout that I consider the grandfather of the modern flats skiff.
> Look at the features he offered as standard on a 17 foot open skiff.
> 
> ...


I grew up with a 17 angler, with baitwell boxes hung off the stern. Ran an 88spl on it and it was a very very solid boat. 

I really miss it.

-T


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Harry Schwebke developed the first mass produced, fishing specific,
> > small runabout that I consider the grandfather of the modern flats skiff.
> > Look at the features he offered as standard on a 17 foot open skiff.
> >
> ...




Quite a few still running around here in Pine Island!


----------



## guitarfish (Jan 13, 2009)

I see we have some Mako fans here.This a great thread on the history and such by Harry's son.

http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=22234

I'm currently getting ready to drop in the new fuel tank on my '89 201.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just to keep things straight, I am not the "Brett" who is related to
Harry Schwebke, who posted in the ClassicMako site.
Strange coincidence, as I did work for Harry's Land Surveying company.
Small world, ain't it...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting thread. Hate to read what happened to the Mako family. 

-T


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

That sux what happened. I would love to have an older 17-19' Mako, those are thee boat. I love to go on the Mako club sites and see the restos.

As I recall, that boat in the foreground with the teak looks like the Mako in the 1980 Michael Caine movie "The Island". Good movie.


----------

